# Ponce inlet 6/8



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job. Wish we could find those on this coast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Great job. Wish we could find those on this coast.


Just say when and come on up brother!!!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice fish but I just wanted to point out that holding a fish that large vertically especially with a Boga grip greatly increases the likelihood of post release mortality. If you must take them out of the water make sure you have your camera ready and do it as quick as possible. Please hold them horizontally and support their bellies.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Nice fish but I just wanted to point out that holding a fish that large vertically especially with a Boga grip greatly increases the likelihood of post release mortality. If you must take them out of the water make sure you have your camera ready and do it as quick as possible. Please hold them horizontally and support their bellies.




That fish, it swam away, completely revived ...


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Incredible fish! Nice job!

I think it’s worth mentioning that one of the beauties of the technological age is that our tagging data is better than ever. Satellite tagging and acoustic telemetry is giving us insight into post-release mortality like never before.

That being said, often a fish will kick off strong only to turn over and die not long after release due to internal injury, not unlike the survivor of a motor vehicle accident who makes it to the hospital intact only to die of a hemorrhage. How you handle your fish within the law is your decision alone, but we all want to enjoy the epicness of seeing a magnificent 40” beast!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Great catch! . The comments are right on about handling a large fish like that. Think about your wife/girlfriend or sister being pregnant. Handling these breeders like they are our future is just smart fishing and paying it forward.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

https://www.saltstrong.com/articles/catch-and-release-fishing/ 
This is a great article about how to properly handle a large fish that you want to release. After just reading this myself I was astonished to find that in a study of vertically held oversized fish that were tagged and released, 50 out of 50 eventually died from internal injuries! 

I personally am guilty of holding large fish vertically for pictures and it’s sad to think that probably most of them didn’t live to continue the breeding cycle. Catch and release, like most everything else, is advancing rapidly from knowledge learned by scientific studies. This Forum and the internet in general, are helping to educate us at a pace never imagined by an old guy like me.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Getting it done in the HOBIE SKIFF! Little boat really shines rolling in the inlets! Nice redfish!


----------



## wrinklestar (May 7, 2015)

Zaraspook said:


> https://www.saltstrong.com/articles/catch-and-release-fishing/
> This is a great article about how to properly handle a large fish that you want to release. After just reading this myself I was astonished to find that in a study of vertically held oversized fish that were tagged and released, 50 out of 50 eventually died from internal injuries!
> 
> I personally am guilty of holding large fish vertically for pictures and it’s sad to think that probably most of them didn’t live to continue the breeding cycle. Catch and release, like most everything else, is advancing rapidly from knowledge learned by scientific studies. This Forum and the internet in general, are helping to educate us at a pace never imagined by an old guy like me.


That is a good article. I thought the same thing with the first couple pictures, everybody needs to start somewhere. I dont hold them vertically but I do try to carefully get behind the gill plate to get a hold of the fish from time to time which was a no no in the article too. The mortality rate in the article is very surprising. nice catch predacious! I am now waiting for the post from the tool that criticized me for posting pictures of bull reds from the inlet like it is a big secret and nobody knows they are there!


----------

